# ++Egyptian Swift++



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Pigeon Lovers

Today Photo
About one of Egyptian Swift Breeds called "Bulk Sakarota"
http://fancy-pigeon-gallery.blogspot.com/2010/11/eyptian-swift-pigeon-photo.html

hope you like it 

Thank You All

Mahmoud

My New Look Pigeon Photos Album 

http://fancy-pigeon-gallery.blogspot.com


----------



## Greg O (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Mahmoud,
Real nice Bulk. I have 2 pairs of swifts now sitting on eggs.
Greg O


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Greg O said:


> Hi Mahmoud,
> Real nice Bulk. I have 2 pairs of swifts now sitting on eggs.
> Greg O


that's Great

may you share your EG Swifts photos with us
Thank You Greg


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nice man!! 

mine still have not lay ..maybe it because the cock bird is still moulting


----------



## Greg O (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Mahmoud,
I'll take some photos soon & post them.
Greg O.


----------



## Greg O (Nov 17, 2004)

Here's a quick shot of my almond pair. I didnt want to stress them out too much because one of the eggs hatched this a.m.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh those are really cute... such long wings... thanks for sharing it....


----------



## Greg O (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you for the compliment. I bought the pair from a friend who owns a pet shop. The pic was quick and really does them an injustice. The cock is the darker one sitting & is larger than the lighter hen. They seem to be taking good care of both hatchlings. As I am new to swifts, & really like the breed, please any info &/or input on the type of swifts they are from anyone would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you, Greg O.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am fascinated by those egyptian swifts! I must do some research on this pigeon. I work with a young man from Cairo but he, sadly, knows nothing about pigeons.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

doveone52 said:


> I am fascinated by those egyptian swifts! I must do some research on this pigeon. I work with a young man from Cairo but he, sadly, knows nothing about pigeons.


there not much info about swift


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

wow lovely birds thank you for share this beauty with us 
I like the colors but they are not stander Egyptian Swift


----------

